# Dogs, and other cool buddies...



## Tailz (Nov 8, 2008)

Whats the best travelin companions anybodies ever had? i had a pitbull/boxer mix that i picked up off the road when arkansas started theyre pitbull ban. he acted like he had hopped before. loved watchin the scenery on the boxcar.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a rott/golden retriever who is great. not too big to put on your lap but not so small she cant protect me if i need it. I had a buddy why carried a rat around. but in my opinion dogs are then best in any way. great security and awesome company.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 8, 2008)

Ravie said:


> I have a rott/golden retriever who is great. not too big to put on your lap but not so small she cant protect me if i need it. I had a buddy why carried a rat around. but in my opinion dogs are then best in any way. great security and awesome company.



yeah, i know like 3 or 4 people who hop with rats... i as well prefer a dog. rats can get smushed pretty easy... and sittin i a boxcar in the middle of the summer must be hell for an animal as small as a rat. as soon as the winter passes ill be headin out and lookin for a travel dog. i dont have mine anymore. ive seen quite a bit of rescued catahoula dogs in arkansas shelters recently. ive owned one in the past and they are super smart and loyal. How long has your dog been travelin with you?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 8, 2008)

My buddy and roaddog Sarah had a pet rat named Sinatra who travelled with us for a while. She was adorable, a good friend, and was quite fond of sleeping in Sarah's hood. Unfortunately, she passed away about a year ago.

RIP.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah, they dont live too long. i think the longest ive had a rat bfore it died was like 3 years.


----------



## cancer (Nov 9, 2008)

I travel with my cat who i picked up in Portland from some other hitchin kid. hes a great traveling buddy!


----------



## Tailz (Nov 9, 2008)

i have a couple of cats that i rescued from a hail storm a couple of years back. they were half starved and only a few weeks old, the mother was dead. now they try to piss on all my stuff. i dont have very good luck with cats, but id rather them piss on my shit than be dead. they were cute as hell when they were kittens tho. iknow a girl that has a cat almost exactly like that one... cool.


----------



## cancer (Nov 9, 2008)

right on. yea cats can be bad ass. the kids i got mine from were treating him like shit so i convinced um to let me take him with me.
i ended up getting stuck in some shitty situation where i needed to greyhound it from CA to NY, so i hid him in my pack the whole time...its the only time he pissed all over my stuff.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 9, 2008)

cancer said:


> right on. yea cats can be bad ass. the kids i got mine from were treating him like shit so i convinced um to let me take him with me.
> i ended up getting stuck in some shitty situation where i needed to greyhound it from CA to NY, so i hid him in my pack the whole time...its the only time he pissed all over my stuff.



hell yeah, props for the rescue. i fuckin hate animal mistreatment. like humans are any fuckin better than any other animal. i had to greyhound it from florida to arkansas a week ago, i hate the damn bus. had a 7 hour layover in mobile, alabama... can you say "bumfuck egypt"? my ex stole my pit/boxer from me when she split... that was my best friend, the dog i mean heheh.


----------



## finn (Nov 9, 2008)

cancer said:


> I travel with my cat who i picked up in Portland from some other hitchin kid. hes a great traveling buddy!



Does the cat actually go on freight trains? That's what I'm wondering.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 9, 2008)

ive seen ferrets, rats and dogs... dont think a cat would have a problem with it. i need a new dog, or somethin furry.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

my cat rides trains. he doesnt seem to mind it too much.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

cancer said:


> my cat rides trains. he doesnt seem to mind it too much.



Hah, a cat named Flea, who rides trains... priceless
dog fuckin loved trains, especially boxes.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

what can i say, my cats from tuff town. 
i kinda miss having a pooch tho


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah, i dont have either at the moment... well i have those pissin cats hahah. but they arent with me, slightly glad about that.
where did you get flea at?


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

im pretty sure we went over this haha
some travelin kids in portland.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

youre dealin with someone who cant remember if he bathes... maybe i dont, i cant remember hahahah. oh wait i see portland hah i should lay off the herb for a bit maybe?


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

haha its whatever. i honestly cant remember what happened yesterday so were all in the same boat.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

hah alright cool. wait yesterday... hmm, well my memory is shot. a friend of mine just befriended a raccoon, i wanna travel with a raccoon, thatd be rad.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

thatd be way rad. do it up. i hear they make bad ass pets.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 10, 2008)

really? hmm... off to snatch up a raccoon. fuck, i hope i dont get rabies haha.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

yea rabies would suck. i had a scare with it when i got bit by a rat, but luckely i didnt get it.


----------



## cancer (Nov 10, 2008)

im pretty sure theres foaming involved but i could be wrong. and as far as getting one, all the people i know that have had one have cought them from outside and raised um from babies. there must be other ways of going about it tho, im just not sure how.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive had my dog since she was 6 weeks and now she's a little over a year.

Raccoons are just like cats. but scarier when they get mad. Raise them when they're young and you got yourself a big ass cat-thing. you just have to find one without tangling with its mamma haha


----------



## streetrat (Nov 11, 2008)

i love cats
^_^

i wanna get a rat real bad though, i met a kid who carried his rat around in a lil side bag, the rat would sit on the kids shoulder and drink beer out of the cap
so cool, and so cute


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah i know these four hoppers who came to LR before i left last year who all had rats, john, spike, julia, and eether (ethan) was it one of those guys haha. eether got his drunk i think.


----------



## streetrat (Nov 11, 2008)

hmm, dont think so, honestly i cant remember the kids name
i suck with names...
whats good about a travel pet..
if it dies, fry that shit up and eat it!


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

man, as fucked up as that sounds... its true. my best friend has given me permission to cannabilize his body when he dies, and hes like 350lbs, so thats gonna be some juicy, rich meat haha


----------



## streetrat (Nov 11, 2008)

bahaha
gonna be good eatin that day!


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

hell yeah, im gonna have to get a buncha kids together cuz i know i cant eat all that haha, ill just have to bring his body out to a camp and tell everyone to dig in haha. damn, now im hungry


----------



## streetrat (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe make some jerky?


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

good idea, jerky and granola are my fav travelin food, that and pork and beans, fuck im hungry again haha


----------



## streetrat (Nov 11, 2008)

aha, rice is where its at for travelin food, im suprised no one on here travels with it, a 5 pound bag of rice can feed you for a month, and you wont be hungry ever. sure its 5 pounds, but its 5 pounds that continuously getting lighter, and its like 3 bucks.

granola and beans are way good to, jerky is good if you can snag it, but its usually way out in the open, im all about power bars. easy to steal and there like meal suppliments.


----------



## streetrat (Nov 11, 2008)

aha, rice is where its at for travelin food, im suprised no one on here travels with it, a 5 pound bag of rice can feed you for a month, and you wont be hungry ever. sure its 5 pounds, but its 5 pounds that continuously getting lighter, and its like 3 bucks.

granola and beans are way good to, jerky is good if you can snag it, but its usually way out in the open, im all about power bars. easy to steal and there like meal suppliments.


----------



## streetrat (Nov 11, 2008)

.. im sorry about all the double posts.. my computer is being really gay.
this shit is so aggravating


----------



## skiptown (Nov 11, 2008)

Gus. My best buddy ever. A true gentleman.


----------



## zarathustra (Nov 11, 2008)

Gus looks like a good man. I've got a mini winnie dog named Meatball. Best doggie in the world, of course. Though not too good for protection.


----------



## skiptown (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank ye kindly. Any dog named meatball has to be pretty rad as well. I feel that a lot of the time protection has more to do with being alerted to danger than actually kickin' ass which little dogs are awesome for. I would so much rather know somethings up and have time to get out of there are assemble my bearings to defend myself than to have my dog attack someone who is trying to hurt me and then have Gus get injured himself. Gus barks alot. He hates the mailman. Sometimes its annoying in the early morning when he freaks out because he heard the door open from my roommate coming home after some illegal late night fun and trouble but boy was I glad when I lived in Oakland and he freaked out in the middle of the night and I could hear a whole bunch of robbers (turns out there was nine of them) kicking in our loading dock door, obviously confusing it with the giant weed op that was next door and not thinking it was a warehouse wherein lived several relatively broke, smelly punk kids with nothing that I can imagine they would want to steal.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

zarathustra said:


> Gus looks like a good man. I've got a mini winnie dog named Meatball. Best doggie in the world, of course. Though not too good for protection.



hah, that dog has a mad goatee hehe, looks like its stained from years of smokin filterless cigarettes haha.


----------



## skiptown (Nov 11, 2008)

Tailz said:


> hah, that dog has a mad goatee hehe, looks like its stained from years of smokin filterless cigarettes haha.



he is an old man wizard biker dog to the max


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

haha, as jerry lee lewis would say... hes got personality ha


----------



## Ravie (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's some pictures of my kid...I have more pictures of her than I do of myself haha


View attachment 8500


View attachment 8501


View attachment 8502


View attachment 8503


----------



## Umbraperagro (Jan 18, 2009)

Make sure you eat your rice with beans, it'll give you way more energy! 2.5Lb rice 2.5Lb beans?


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Feb 12, 2009)

cancer said:


> I travel with my cat who i picked up in Portland from some other hitchin kid. hes a great traveling buddy!




He doesn't run off while your waiting for a train?


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Mar 1, 2010)

My rat Solomon (RIP) was the best traveling companion I could ever ask for. He was really easy to take care of (we shared food and water) and he would always sleep in a compartment on top of my pack or in my hood. Every night when we'd find a place to settle down, he would go off to explore but would always be back by morning in my sleeping bag. He also did very well on trains...


----------



## MrD (Mar 2, 2010)

fuck dogs, i want a goat to travel with!!
they are too cute =D


----------



## Skye (Mar 2, 2010)

has anyone ever traveled with a ferret? i think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Bizaeea (Apr 28, 2010)

Speaking of rats, I had one a while ago that died, would sit on my shoulder all the time, when I was drinking from a rocks glass or something open, he would run down my arm, get a sip, then run back up and sleep in my hood. I really want to get another one, but I don't really know how to travel with it when I start. Like, what I should carry him in, what to feed him when I can't get him any packaged food, stuff like that. I don't like the idea of shoving him in a bag, but I don't like the idea of him always being out and about either. The thing that keeps popping into my head is that little tube carrier the Russian from Wanted had his rat in, but I don't know where to get one of those, let alone if it works or not.


----------



## christa (Apr 28, 2010)

rotti/shepard mix. didn't love trains as much pretty scared of the loud noises and bumps but her wanting to be with her mama overruled her fear of trains. Good friend and wonderful protector. 75 lb dog will scare the crap outta anyone. heres some picture of my beauty...womans best friend...
View attachment 8924
View attachment 8925


----------



## christa (Apr 28, 2010)

MrD said:


> fuck dogs, i want a goat to travel with!!
> they are too cute =D


 goats are pretty f*n loud. i grew up on a farm with three of them, they also have to eat constantly apparently when their intestines aren't processing food on a constant basis they die. I had a goat that crawled under my house and got stuck died a couple of hours after rescue because of that.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 28, 2010)

I heard you can buy live crab and lobsters with foodstamps from grocery stores that sell that kinda shit. I'm about to go to chinatown to see if I can't get an Alaskan King Crab to travel with me. Get a leash and a spray bottle to spritz it with water every now and again


----------



## Skye (Apr 29, 2010)

doesnt it get annoying having rat poop all in your hood and pockets and shit?


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 29, 2010)

no dude thats punk rock duh


----------



## Teko (Apr 30, 2010)

cancer said:


> my cat rides trains. he doesnt seem to mind it too much.


 
that is fuckin awesome


----------



## MrD (Apr 30, 2010)

christa said:


> goats are pretty f*n loud. i grew up on a farm with three of them, they also have to eat constantly apparently when their intestines aren't processing food on a constant basis they die. I had a goat that crawled under my house and got stuck died a couple of hours after rescue because of that.


 
Bummertown
Population: me

haha, no.
I was only making fun when I brought that up, a goat would seem far too absurd to try and travel with.

They are still far too cute tho!


----------



## Karalaine (Aug 30, 2010)

*why my dog is way cooler than yours.....*

incase you wanted to brag about your fuzzy kids.....


My girl zoe is a beautiful pit/fox hound mix. We met in Austin when her first owner went to prison for a murder in El Paso. She got passed around amongst the drag rats for a couple weeks before a kid named chris crash took her. I ended up hopping out with zowie and chris, and weve been together for about 7 months now. she hates squirrels and crackheads with a burning fury, i think she can smell the burnt brillo in there pipes. Shes saved my ass from homebums trying to steal my spange hat off the sidewalk, and kept us safe in some seedy neighborhoods in chicago and little rock. she runs away from her own farts, and turns into a wingnut after her morning poo. shes goofy as they get, but as soon as the sun goes down shes on point and taking her job very seriously.
View attachment 17323


----------



## SparrowW (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going to second that question of traveling with a ferret. I'd really like to take one of my babies with me, I'm just worried about heat and them being kind of high maintenance and not great with listening.

Oh, or peacocks. My friend is getting rid of her albino peacock and I think he'd be awesome to take along.


----------



## Amish (Aug 30, 2010)

i got my girl she my pup .. australian shepherd and blue heeler mix shes pretty and smart and pretty damn obnoxious @[email protected] though sometimes i think shes the dumbest dog in the worl though its just my luck that shes just as much of a smart ass then i am
you cant miss her nor me when i have her shes got one brown eye and one blue eye with a lil bit of brown in it also got the markings of an aussie and some of the colouring as well as the texture and of her fur and the length of the heeler


----------



## Karalaine (Aug 30, 2010)

i caught a baby rat in peoples park, fed her my boiled egg from wingnut breakfast, and would walk to the cheeseboard, which is the badass cheese co-op in berkely, they give out free cheese sandwiches and biscuits if your hungry, and ide share them with fink. i woke up one night in buena vista about 2 weeks after i captured fink, and she was cold and stiff in my pocket. my raoddog and i blew warm air on her and rubbed her little muscles, she came back and was running around in her rat ball, shitting in my pocket, and giving me a dental cleaning the next day like nothing happened. the same thing happened the next night but we couldnt bring her back. someone told me that only one out of every 10 rats born in the wild live to be an adult, so i guess it just wasnt ment to be.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 5, 2010)

I would rather ride solo for all of time than ride with a dog. I like dogs just fine, but they look like such a hinderance. 

Also, I dig all the scumfucks who have rabid/mangy/ill tempered/disease riddled dogs.


----------



## ayron (Sep 18, 2010)

cancer said:


> I travel with my cat who i picked up in Portland from some other hitchin kid. hes a great traveling buddy!


 
woah thats nuts, how to you keep the cat around? do you have a leash? my friends have a kitten they need to get rid off and id love to take it traveling with me, but how realistic is it being a hobo with a cat? rats and dogs are one thing, but a cat? any suggestions?


----------



## SparrowW (Sep 18, 2010)

Cats can be leash trained pretty easy. People just don't tend to do it a lot. Harnesses work way better than collars for them though, most cats can slip from a collar with a little work and when they can't it's usually because the collar is too tight.


----------



## headwound (Sep 18, 2010)

The best dog I ever had was probably this kid named Sparks from Montana, we both got our mugshots in a local paper during St. Patrick's day this year.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 18, 2010)

dogs make the best road animals cause they are social,
loving, loyal, big and warm, and fun to be around when shit gets...shitty.
this is my dog, Chue
View attachment 17993
i love bragging about my furry freind cause hes just plain awesome.


----------



## ayron (Sep 25, 2010)

hey does anyone know about traveling with hedghogs? my friend has one that needs adopting and im toatly down for it, as long as the hedgehog would. does anyone here know how one would react to being in a city? or being handled much and so on?


----------



## coldsteelrail (Sep 25, 2010)

when i was a kid i adopted an adult hedgehog who had not been very well socialised. Mostly, it was active at night, or when no one was watching it. OTher than that it slept, and waking it up was dangerous. They have razor sharp teeth, possibly in rows like sharks. They are covered in quills, and ball up painfully...i do remember that once it relaxed, and if i gave it some treats, and interacted with it when it was in a good mood, it was kind of social, and didn't always want to puff up or attack.
It had long, wet pellet type poop. Squishy more than hard, but still solid. I seem to remember that it had a natural oily scent, and it's piss could sometimes be really foul smelling.
My memories could be totally all made up. However, i'd advice you that hedgehogs are probably generally very similar, but their tameness and willingness to hang out depends on how much lovin' and good food the hedgehog has been exposed to. Kind of like a lover.

ohh my goodess but they are sooooooooooo cute! You have to read the wiki page. they do this awesome thing with salvia.
http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/12_01/hedgehogDM0412_468x301.jpg
Hedgehog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## panik (Sep 28, 2010)

MrD said:


> Bummertown
> Population: me
> 
> haha, no.
> ...


 
I know a dude named Pan who hopped a train with a goat. He showed me pictures of it!

actually I'm way dorky here I found it on his myspace profile:










it is pretty fuckin' dumb though.


----------



## panik (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh yeah and my dog's gotta myspace!




internet+ whiskey more than likely+ 2 immature dumbassess= Holla atcha gurrl!


----------



## coldsteelrail (Oct 4, 2010)

Ho my goodness, my whole life has just been turned into one long giggle: There's a goat riding suicide!

(this belongs under the categories: DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME, KIDS. SUPER CUTE. STUPER STOOPID. SUPER RAD. SUPER CRUEL. DINNER. TRAIN SEX. DIY YOGHURT.)

ok, i mean, it's not like this has never entered conversation, but never would i dream to see the day.


----------



## Doobie_D (Oct 4, 2010)

not only that but he had his dog roe with him and also caught a couple GMs on the fly with them both. The man is a beast. And a bit crazy


----------



## coldsteelrail (Oct 4, 2010)

um, can someone introduce me? i think i'm in love?


----------



## LarZ (Oct 25, 2010)

ayron said:


> hey does anyone know about traveling with hedghogs? my friend has one that needs adopting and im toatly down for it, as long as the hedgehog would. does anyone here know how one would react to being in a city? or being handled much and so on?



My friend Clio has two pet hedgehogs and they are awesome. She had them from babies though (her mom does animal rescue), so make sure they were brought up well and socialized well. Something else to keep in mind is that they are illegal to have as pets in some states, like CA for example. Anyway, I think it'd be awesome. Do it.


----------



## Loth Lorien (Oct 26, 2010)

ayron said:


> woah thats nuts, how to you keep the cat around? do you have a leash? my friends have a kitten they need to get rid off and id love to take it traveling with me, but how realistic is it being a hobo with a cat? rats and dogs are one thing, but a cat? any suggestions?


My cat walks on a leash. I would never travel with him though. I love walking around with him on my shoulder though cause he just snarls what teeth he has and yells at strangers. Since he is deaf the lack of volume control becomes a problem if I ever decided to being him along. Just seems like cats domesticated themselves pretty much and aren't really built to rough it if they've become accustomed to indoor living. If you started with a kitten I don't see why it wouldn't work, it wouldn't know anything different. It would be cool to have a sort of hybrid feral cat.


----------



## Shakou (Nov 4, 2010)

My husband and I have a dog and a cat. Both are fucking awesome and extremely adaptable to our unpredictable lifestyle.
View attachment 19658


----------



## keg (Nov 4, 2010)

i have wanted to get a dog but here(hawaii)it seems to get you in more trouble and less likely to make money.when i went to the mainland dogs seemed to get everyone fed.here the dog gets taken away and you get tickets or jail


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 4, 2010)

i had a tick named roach i picked up in oakland, had him for about three months before he exploded. lime disease sucks...


----------



## foxx (Dec 11, 2011)

i would love to travel with my rat, it doesn't seem like it would be difficult as she always stays close to me for safety


----------



## bicycle (Dec 11, 2011)

coolguyeagle76' said:


> i had a tick named roach i picked up in oakland, had him for about three months before he exploded. lime disease sucks...


You got lyme?


----------



## Earth (Dec 11, 2011)

My favorite traveling companion??
Nobody.

But my favorite companion when at home??
That's endless: my dog, my 4 cats, my outdoor pals (skunks, etc..)
Anything but people..............


----------



## baconrind (Dec 11, 2011)

This is rich because OP is talking about MY dog that I got off the streets in Arkansas. And "stole my dog when she split" is more like made you call your mom to buy you a bus ticket tha fuck away from me. Ha ha! I still have my dog actually and I bet he's rode more trains than Tailz.


----------

